# Sandy One year later..



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Today is the one year anniversary of when my platy Sandy passed away. She was so ill at the time and I had to put her to sleep. It looked like she had severe ick( Which thank godness none of the fish had it) and a small case of fin rot. R.I.P girly!










Sandy is the Mickey Mouse platy. Hyper is gone too but I took him back to the pet store.

I know this is a cat forum, but I saw "Over the Bridge" part and I thought of her. So I said why not.


----------



## MinkaMuffin (Apr 1, 2011)

I'm sorry for your loss.. :[ even fishies can be precious... *hugs*


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanks.  Now her friend Pearl is at the bridge with her. Pearl died a few months ago. A week after I just celebrated Kara's first birthday.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Every animal is worth of our love. Even fish! Sorry she got sick. Atleast she didnt suffer. Its an ugly disease.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanks. 

My betta Miyavi is very ill too. I try cleaning the tank and setting up the right tem, but he still will not recover. I don't want to put him to sleep either, but I might if it gets worse.


----------



## KittieLover (May 2, 2011)

I am so very sorry for the loss of Sandy
I know she was a fishie, but she was much loved by you!
My thought's are with you and your heart.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Oh thanks.


----------

